# My Ar 15



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm fifteen years old and have been always loved guns. My dad has always taken me hunting. I got into hog hunting when I was 12 years old. Although my dad is more into deer hunting I've always wanted to hunt hogs. I bought a Palmetto state armory stripped lower and a lower receiver parts kit and put it together at my house. I put a magpul moe stock and grip on it. I ordered a PSA complete upper for 300 dollars and overtime added a mission first tactical quad rail. I also put leupold mark Ar mod 1 3-9 scope.








Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice and welcome to PT.


----------



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good to see the younger following, learning about the rewards of honest work and its many benefits. Welcome to PT, and if you have a question or a query, just type your keyword into the search engine in the top right of whatever forum you are in, here in PT. It will search posts with either keywords like example :"Rock River" or a keyword used in a post you might have read (magpul moe stock---as in your post) and wish to return to specifically.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum JC, good lookin' rifle!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to predator talk...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice rifle ! It's nice to hear that you built your own.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got get 'em.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to PT
Nice looking rifle, I'm an AR fan.own three right now, gonna build my next one


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't post a pic of a gun without telling us how it shoots :hunter4:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

refinishing a mosin nagant 91/30 stock with boiled linseed oil. Coming along nicely. This the first coat

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

Should I put a wax over the linseed oil when I am done applying it or just keep it linseed all the way?

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

Once I have all the BLO on that I want. Could I put waterlox over it. Or would that take away from the BLO?

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

here's my AR now. I have an ATN x sight on it. I took that hog at about 70 yards at 11:00 pm. I killed him with a 55 grain nosler ballistic tip I had loaded with varget.

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good for you young man.

:hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun ! Which lower do you have ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

youngdon said:


> Nice gun ! Which lower do you have ?


It's a palmetto state armory lower.

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How is the fit to the upper and what brand is it?


----------



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

it is a radical fire arms upper. The fit is tight, I had to drive the front take down with a pin punch to get it in. It is not to heavy although the ATN x sight is about 3 pounds so this isn't a light rifle but I don't mind carrying some extra weight. I will post the link.












































Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

https://www.radicalfirearms.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=FU16-5.56M4-12FQR

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good for you Man! Love My AR's


----------

